# R35 GT-R: one careful owner



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Apparently this what may happen when you loan a car to some people at the BBC


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

you should respect the R35 brakes.....

the guy behind didn't

R


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

No, I think the guy behind realised the R35 had good brakes and thought he'd use them as well


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you know where the picture was taken?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

"Some say it's an undergound bunker. Some say its a secret test laboratory. All we know it was done by Top Gear!" :chuckle:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Was it the Top Gear car?


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

:chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Jacey Boy said:


> Was it the Top Gear car?


Yes


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

...Aaaah could have et me cornflakes out of that this morning and saved myself some washing up....


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

How the bloody hell did they do that?


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

they reversed into a porsche


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I understood that the damage was done whilst the car was being used on the Isle of Man by Top Gear MAGAZINE, not the TV show.

Can anyone confirm the truth?

David


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I'm sure there are plenty of theories, the one I have heard was it was hit by an R8


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

yep


----------



## ToroKuro (Jun 23, 2008)

didn't realise the damage was that bad!

heard somewhere that's the same car as the one I saw at Goodwood. if so, great repair job, must have been done so quickly as well.

bet Nissan were panicking about the car being able to fulfill it's commitments!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

sumo69 said:


> I understood that the damage was done whilst the car was being used on the Isle of Man by Top Gear MAGAZINE, not the TV show.




Thats what I heard.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Yes. But TGMag belongs to BBC Magazines


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Nissan must have a range of backup parts ready for the cars, they surely know that someone will crash it.:squintdan


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

It was hit in the rear by an Audi in the Isle of Man - caused no end of headaches as it had appearances all booked to attend, so getting it repaired was a pain so i was told at Goodwood.


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Here that car appear in a video at Goodwood BEFORE it was rearended by the R8:
Nissan GT-R pre-orders reach 1,000 in UK - Latest Car News from 4Car

(Funny haircut :chuckle: )


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of theories, the one I have heard was it was hit by an R8


agreed!


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

how did someone manage to do that? i'm assuming this was on the Top Gear magazine shoot.....a bit too careless


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

As per the photo title 

Opps !!


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

Allegedly it had a minor off at goodwood as well, but looked as good as new when I saw it on firday in the NMGB area, its just a shame I was not in the 33 at the time!!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Now the car has accident history and the value of it has gone down the toilet. What a shame.


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

2009 Nissan GT-R: Top Gear Crashes Nissan GT-R


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> Apparently this what may happen when you loan a car to some people at the BBC


No wounder it only managed a 1:19.7!!!!! It was out of balance........................knew it could go faster than that.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Looks like Middlehursts back garage...


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

hyrev said:


> Now the car has accident history and the value of it has gone down the toilet. What a shame.


Would its value have been that great anyway? - its been in the hands of most motoring journos and well 'tried-and-tested'.


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

...ill buy it as is for all the cash in my pockets. cant say fairer than that. :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ouch !!!


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Looks like Middlehursts back garage...


Thanks for that - I was wondering where Nissan had chosen to get it fixed.


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

If the GTR looks this bad, I wounder how bad the R8 looks?.
:chairshot


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The most interesting thing is there are photos of the GT-R and much talk about it but hardly anyone seens that bothered about the Audi. And that's on other forums not just this one


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

That is because you can get the parts for the R8 easy and Audi UK have loads of demo cars ... however, they have already sold an R8 to a customer that they said was a Management car and thus not tracked .. and then the owner was shown a Vid of it on track ...

At least the new owner of OU08AUT will know it's been crashed if they google the reg ...


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Hazardous said:


> Thanks for that - I was wondering where Nissan had chosen to get it fixed.


I was told it was fixed by RJN Motorsport..... but dont shoot the messenger!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Have now found out, the R8 was parked and the GT-R was reversed into the Audi :chuckle:


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Oooppss - i hope there is an option for parking sensors soon lol


----------

